# Paperweave. What do I need to know?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

a client wants this in their bathroom. It has no instructions whatsoever. http://www.thibautdesign.com/catalo...e_t83050/material/wallpaper/colorway/grey_45/ Anything I need to know? Is it too hard for a non-journeyman? I would rather turn it down, than screw this up. As far as I know, its similar to a grasscloth, which I've never done.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

It does look similar to a grasscloth installation. I have never installed this paper but I'll give you a few pointers on how I do grasscloth. You stated it is in a bathroom, if there is a pedestal I would have it taken out if possible, probably remove the toilet also. Even though it has a match, the strips will probably be pretty visible. I lay out each wall to make the seams even from corner to corner. Sometimes that means working from a center seam or centering the first strip, whichever works out best to the corners. The color of the paper will sometimes be different from roll to roll so I will alternate strips from the rolls to keep the shading consistent. Be careful to keep paste off of the face of the material. Most guys use heavy duty clear but I usually go with strippable clay paste, It dries faster so I only paste one or two strips at a time. Snap your blades often, they will dull fast and ruin your cuts. Good luck!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Why do people insist on wall paper in bathrooms, the worst possible place for it?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Why do people insist on wall paper in bathrooms, the worst possible place for it?




Probably some old brain-dead decorina recommended it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The best way to handle it (imo) is to take it to the back yard, put it in a big metal trash can (or burn pile), light it on fire and walk away.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> The best way to handle it (imo) is to take it to the back yard, put it in a big metal trash can (or burn pile), light it on fire and walk away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 
Hard for us paper hangers to make a living doing that, although at times I certainly have had this thought.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Hard for us paper hangers to make a living doing that, although at times I certainly have had this thought.


I truly have a lot of respect for you hangers. That is something I truly have not one single shred of skill or patience for. I say just wrap it horizontally around the room a couple times. It'll be fine....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I truly have a lot of respect for you hangers. That is something I truly have not one single shred of skill or patience for. I say just wrap it horizontally around the room a couple times. It'll be fine....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sometimes you can actually do that


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The worst part is I have to strip this awesome paper that is all black with gold leaf guitars and stuff all over it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> The worst part is I have to strip this awesome paper that is all black with gold leaf guitars and stuff all over it.


For your sake I really hope it's not foil:surprise:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

No its not foil. It came off easily. Can someone tell me how to post a fricking picture on here without photobucket or something?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

How awesome is this paper?? guitars, micro
phones bass heads, drums all in one.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Woodco said:


> How awesome is this paper?? guitars, micro
> phones bass heads, drums all in one.


Yeah, that's pretty great!!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Yeah, that's pretty great!!




Underdog! About time you showed up. Where you been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I truly have a lot of respect for you hangers. That is something I truly have not one single shred of skill or patience for. I say just wrap it horizontally around the room a couple times. It'll be fine....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I'll tell you what. I would switch to wallcovering full time if I could. All I need to bring is small toolbox, and foldup paste table, and my little rolling scaffold. And, its worth twice the money as painting. I had a hiatus with this big job, so I jumped on thumbtack to fill in the gaps, and almost instantly landed three wallpaper jobs. Noone else even put a bid on them. IDK if you're familiar with thumbtack, but it posts several paint jobs and a couple wallpaper jobs every day, and up to five people can bid on them. It costs between $3-15 to throw a bid down. (My bid is usually "call me up, so we can talk further, and I can give you a price.") I only go after the small jobs, where noone else has thrown a bid down, and the price to bid is low, but I've had pretty good luck with it, especially right now.

I kind of want to go hang out with some old time wallpaper guys to learn some tricks. I think they are all retiring, or about to, leaving me with tons of work if I want, but I dont have a whole helluva lot of experience.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I took home that paper today. I looked close at it. Its even cooler than I thought! 

Oh, and that paperweave grasscloth seamed up like absolute ****. Theres no way to make that look good. Its too uneven at the sidecuts. At least regular grasscloth is pretty much all horizontal. This stuff has these little tiny weave patterns that werent consistent on the sides. Good thing I noted that in my contract!! They might hire me to pull it down, and put something else up. Or maybe not, but at least I covered my ass, and got paid.


----------

